# Error code 0020 texjet shortee help



## jampotjamie (May 27, 2017)

Hi I have texjet shortee which has error code 0020 and says A printers ink pad is at the end of it's life please contact Epson Support. any help apreciated thanks Jamie


----------



## davidjhn127 (Oct 15, 2019)

This is mainly the cartridge issue, that is not inserted properly. Remove the cartridge, clean for any dirt or dust and then re-insert it.


----------

